# NG(Classical)D! Finally one I get perfectly along with!



## Alberto7 (Jun 9, 2011)

So, after 7 years of learning and playing on the same classical guitar (a low end Tatay guitar with terrible intonation, worn frets, and mile-high action), I came across this beautiful Cordoba classical guitar at my local store... To my surprise, it had a beautifully figured neck! So, after about 4 or 5 months of saving, I finally got it today 

But, before any specs or details are given, here are some photos! Excuse my terrible photography skills.






















Here's some flamed mahogany for ya 





Again, in all its glory (even if the pictures don't do it justice, as with any figuring)















I love the attention to detail on it!





Quite an upgrade, honestly, and it came with a beautiful silver/gray gigbag! Heavily padded, too:






So, here are the specs:

Model: Cordoba C7-CE, Iberia Series

Construction:
- Body type: Single cutaway.
- Body top: Solid Canadian cedar.
- Body sides and back: Indian Rosewood.
- Binding: Indian Rosewood.
- Nut and saddle: Bone.
- Bridge: Indian Rosewood.
- Purfing top: Maple and ebony.
- Purfing back and sides: Maple.
- Rosette mosaic: All wood (I'm not sure which woods).
- Fingerboard: Rosewood.
- Neck: Mahogany (Flamed mahogany, in this case!).

Electronics:
- Fishman Presys Blend Pickup with 4 Band EQ and Digital Tuner.

This is guitar plays incredibly. The action is stunningly low for a classical guitar; it's almost as low as my Carvin's! I personally really love the feeling of low action; it's just more comfortable. Also, it's a huge jump from my old Tatay, which was stupidly high. The neck is very thin, something I was very surprised with, and also feels miles more comfortable than my Tatay, which has a very classic, super fat neck, typical of standard classical guitars. Intonation is also perfect. On the Cordoba website, it says that the tuning pegs are made of "Pearl," however, they look more like wood to me... Possibly rosewood or ebony.

As for the tone... Well, as expected, it's extremely resonant. The low end really stands out, and is very punchy; perfect for accenting notes in the low register and accentuating bass lines on classical pieces. The highs are really mellow, but chime beautifully. The clarity when playing several notes at a time is excellent. Those of you asking for sustain... Well, not only is it a classical guitar, but it's a pretty good one, too, so it resonates for days at a time .

I haven't really tried out the Fishman electronics a lot, since I'm not very interested in them. I just thought it would be a nice choice to be able to plug it into a PA system if I wanted to jam or play live with it. I've heard great things about Fishman electronics. I did plug it into my Randall for a couple minutes, but I much preferred to play it unplugged, so it didn't last long 

Overall, it's an incredible instrument (one of the finest classical guitars I've played [though it's not like I've played THAT many anyway ]), and for the price... Holy shit, how can you say no! They are supposedly handmade, and built in Spain, if that tells anything to some of you. All I know is that I'm extremely pleased so far. Now let's see how the test of time affects how I like this guitar (probably not much).

All I have to do now is grow my nails again, and wait for my right hand's ring finger' massive blister to go away!
Oh yeah, a video of this beauty in action will be coming as soon as I grow my nails to proper length and shape!

Hope you've enjoyed!


----------



## Trespass (Jun 10, 2011)

This is considered a "crossover". They are made to play like steel strung guitars. Similar neck profile, action, string width, and hence the cutaway and pickup.


----------



## darren (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## bandinaboy (Jun 10, 2011)

So you gonna swap the pickups to BKPs? lol jk. i study classical guitar at my school. good to know its not dieing off as much as i think it is.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 10, 2011)

Cordobas are really great classicals. If you think that's an awesome guitar, try out something like a 45R, or the model I have, a 55FCE. They're quality instruments down to the lowest price points, but the higher-end instruments are really remarkable.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments! It means a lot 



Trespass said:


> This is considered a "crossover". They are made to play like steel strung guitars. Similar neck profile, action, string width, and hence the cutaway and pickup.



The design on this one is actually closer to a traditional classical. The only differences are the thin neck, the low action, and the cutaway (and, if you want to count it too, the pickup). The neck width and string spacing are like on a traditional classical guitar, and the body is the same thickness as a classical.

However, they did offer me a fusion nylon guitar for the same price, which is exactly what you're saying here; narrower neck with less string spacing, a radiused fingerboard, and a thinner body. I wanted to stick to the more traditional design, though (albeit with its modern touches), so I got the C7-CE.



yingmin said:


> Cordobas are really great classicals. If you think that's an awesome guitar, try out something like a 45R, or the model I have, a 55FCE. They're quality instruments down to the lowest price points, but the higher-end instruments are really remarkable.



I shall definitely try those out. They have a lot of Cordobas at my local store. I believe they even ordered a couple of their custom shops. I just know I've been seeing a very weird classical over there, with what looks like a spruce top, and lacewood back and sides  not sure what brand, though.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice score. 

Happy NGD!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 10, 2011)

Stunning man! Congrats!

On the Cordoba homepage it says it has a trus rod? Nice.
I love classical guitars with low action, that's why I want to buy a flamenco guitar.

Do me a favor and DO NOT USE THE PICKUP to record stuff, it never does a classical guitar justice IMHO.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 10, 2011)

the neck threw me for a loop. it looks amazing congrats dude!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 10, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> Stunning man! Congrats!
> 
> On the Cordoba homepage it says it has a trus rod? Nice.
> I love classical guitars with low action, that's why I want to buy a flamenco guitar.
> ...



God, I didn't even know! Haha yeah, I just checked and it DOES have a truss rod! The allen wrench slot is inside of the guitar on the beam supporting the neck. And don't worry; I'm really not a fan of the pickup's sound. I tried it today for a while, and, while it isn't bad at all, the acoustic sound of the guitar is just beautiful and does not compare whatsoever.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice ice said:


> I love music!!!!! So I have a special liking to the guitar is!!!!! This kind of guitar was wonderful, I like it very much!!!!! Hope to see more better guitar!!!!!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 15, 2011)

I really want one of these, I just never can get $600 together for very long because of college and other GAS


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 16, 2011)

^ They're super playable and sound beautifully. I know what you're going through, it was really hard for me to put the money together . I had to constantly listen to classical guitar performances to keep myself interested and GASing during the wait!


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 18, 2011)

Niicceeee!


( Don't worry, you can aways use the pick-up to djent)


----------



## Fiction (Jun 18, 2011)

TheBotquax said:


> Niicceeee!
> 
> 
> ( Don't worry, you can aways use the pick-up to djent)





Anyways, that's a beautiful guitar. My friend has a cordoba with the cutaway and they play extremely nice, I want a new acoustic. My beginner valencias bridge looks like it's about to rip out haha.


----------

